# Truc qui ne sert à rien...



## sifoto (25 Décembre 2019)

...mais ça m'amuse 

Windows 3.1 sur mac 







A noter, _Icon bar_ une sorte de dock pour windows !


----------



## kasimodem (25 Décembre 2019)

Sympa. Dommage que ce ne soit pas la 3.11, tu aurais eu la couche TCP et donc l'accès internet, ça aurait été marrant de voir IE1 se dépatouiller avec le web actuel


----------



## sifoto (25 Décembre 2019)

En effet pas de web avec cette version (même si Netscape 2 est installé pour le fun afin d'ouvrir quelques vielles pages en local  ).


----------



## mokuchley (25 Décembre 2019)

au niveau de l'ergonomie des icones , on ne peut pas dire qu'il y est eu beaucoup d'avancés


----------



## Franz59 (26 Décembre 2019)

mokuchley a dit:


> au niveau de l'ergonomie des icones , on ne peut pas dire qu'il y est eu beaucoup d'avancés


Exact, mais sur Mc OS, depuis SL, ça a bien régressé !


----------

